# Introducing Windows Live SkyDrive!



## din (Aug 10, 2007)

*Source*

Microsoft renamed its free online storage service Thursday as Windows Live Skydrive, and relaunched it with several interface tweaks as a beta preview open to anyone.

Formerly called Windows Live Folders -- the name under which it briefly made a public appearance in mid-May before vanishing again into invite-only testing -- the service requires users to log in with a Windows Live ID. Most people are familiar with Live ID from accessing Hotmail, now called Windows Live Mail, or using Windows Live Messenger for IM.

The direct link to skydrive - *skydrive.live.com

And guess what ?

from the above link (source) - *Third, we’re excited to introduce SkyDrive in two additional regions: UK and India. *


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 10, 2007)

Yipppeeee chak de Indiaaaaaa . *Here are some custom made File format icons that I use in Vista,* I uploaded them to a public folder there from where anyone can download


----------



## goobimama (Aug 10, 2007)

Nice. Can I map this as a network drive onto windows explorer or is it an online only thing?


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 10, 2007)

> Can I map this as a network drive onto windows explorer



Not yet, it is a proposed feature.

Windows Live Desktop products are meant to replace the default bundled apps of Visaa, like Windows Live Mail desktop is made to replace Windows mail


----------



## alsiladka (Aug 10, 2007)

Ya i got the invitation mail too!

But just 500Mb? What are the hinting at, AOL gives us 5Gb, along with an excellent Desktop client. I hope they turn this into a better service, increase the capacity.


----------



## anandk (Aug 10, 2007)

Yes, Windows Live Skydrive is now available in the United States, Great Britain, and India! 

And, just hours after Microsoft rolled out its Skydrive online storage service on Thursday, Google Inc. unveiled pricing for shared online storage for Gmail and Picasa!


----------



## RCuber (Aug 10, 2007)

Hurrayyy .. My older files which I uploaded there for testing are still intact  

Me angry with the guy who suggests new name for Microsoft  what is SkyDrive, SilverLight  Grrr... sounds like Microsoft providing free SkyDiving Lessons  , and a new FlashLight .. but are actually more advanced that they actually sound.


----------



## iMav (Aug 10, 2007)

^^ yup the names not so attractive ... drive i guess stands for c:\ drive d:\ drive wala drive and i have no clue wat does sky mean


----------



## RCuber (Aug 10, 2007)

Checked if its on secure connection .. and guess what it has secure connection  ..


----------



## din (Aug 10, 2007)

anandk said:
			
		

> Google Inc. unveiled pricing for shared online storage for Gmail and Picasa!



Rates are not bad I think. I mean upto 2.8 GB is free in gmail (that also with POP, SMTP !) and upto 1 GB for Picasa.

And $20 per year for additional 6 GB sounds not that bad

Oh  and they already went live ! *Link to purchase*

But who will store this much amount of data in some servers ? Sure, there will be some with high speed internet and need to access data from different places. Good for them.


----------



## cynosure (Aug 10, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> ^^ yup the names not so attractive ... drive i guess stands for c:\ drive d:\ drive wala drive and i have no clue wat does sky mean



"sky is the limit" maybe??


----------



## goobimama (Aug 10, 2007)

Internet services are referred to as "cloud services" as they don't have any physical base. So this "sky" drive is your drive is the clouds. I find it quite appealing. Would you have preferred Online Drive instead?


----------



## alsiladka (Aug 10, 2007)

SkyDrive would stand to signify a drive which is like sky, same whatever your geographical location be!!
You can access it from any place.


----------



## casanova (Aug 10, 2007)

Thx for the info. No need of rapidshare for sharing your files now


----------



## iMav (Aug 10, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> Internet services are referred to as "cloud services" as they don't have any physical base. So this "sky" drive is your drive is the clouds. I find it quite appealing. Would you have preferred Online Drive instead?


 hmmm so its sky as u said and c:\ drive d:\ drive kinda thingy ... but i prefer live folders than skydrive


----------



## din (Mar 10, 2008)

Hmm, even though I commented like - its a joke to compare skydrive to RS - now I think Skydrive is better for downloads !

Just tried with download manager (Flashget) and also tried multiple downloads. Working good, not sure how many simultaneous downloads it will allow, anyway seems it is lil better !

The final links will be dynamic I guess (like RS).


----------



## CadCrazy (Mar 11, 2008)

I don't think the links are dynamic as of now


----------



## iMav (Mar 11, 2008)

^^ they are not and i dont foresee them becoming dynamic anytime soon


----------



## din (Mar 11, 2008)

What I meant is (example below, just from a google search - add * at the beginning)

cid-36a3e17be0799372.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/mp3-music%20Rihanna%20album%20cd1/01%20-%20Rihanna%20-%20Umbrella%20|5Feat.%20Jay-Z|6.mp3

That is the link shown in pages but when we go for downloading, it becomes

fh5pca.bay.livefilestore.com/y1p83Hvi5FC2z3g6GL47qLXa06RQYACFkoSGyHI-PG4UyPnEAvAXXsdetJJOI6n1o08ciJuXGJLQSULnpsMgvy04Q/01%20-%20Rihanna%20-%20Umbrella%20(Feat.%20Jay-Z).mp3?download

I was talking about the second link which is the actual link to download - to copy paste to browser or download manager. That link is dynamic I think ? ?

Hmm, may be I am wrong, someone please try the first link and post the second link ? Just to know thats static / dynamic based on IP. Thanks.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 11, 2008)

The second link is also static. I am using the second link.


----------



## din (Mar 11, 2008)

Thank you Ravi for confirming it.

Hope they will keep it as static link !


----------



## Voldy (Mar 11, 2008)

grt thanks for the info


----------



## din (Mar 28, 2008)

Update - March 28

OK, Tested more, thanks to GX, used the ActiveX in IE and it is like drag n drop and upload progress is also there.

Seems I started liking this more and more ! Even though I didn't like it before.


----------



## axxo (Mar 28, 2008)

s...am doing lot of hotlinking nowadays..only limitation is 50mb per file..forced to split files into numbers before gets uploaded...


----------



## DigitalDude (Mar 28, 2008)

axxo said:


> s...am doing lot of hotlinking nowadays..only limitation is 50mb per file..forced to split files into numbers before gets uploaded...


any idea how much bandwidth you can use by hotlinking 



_


----------



## axxo (Mar 28, 2008)

DigitalDude said:


> any idea how much bandwidth you can use by hotlinking
> _



I suppose its unlimited....no such terms i think


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 28, 2008)

DigitalDude said:


> any idea how much bandwidth you can use by hotlinking
> 
> 
> 
> _


Its unlimited........


----------

